# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams, movies, philosophy on bookshelf (IANS Books This Week) - iNewsOne

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreams, movies, philosophy on bookshelf (IANS Books This Week)**iNewsOne*They discuss topics as diverse as memorable dreams, *lucid dreaming*, the role of dreams in the evolution of human consciousness. 2. Book: 'Satyajit Ray: In Search of the Modern'; Written by Suranjan Ganguly; Published by Penguin-India; Priced at Rs.250 *...**and more »*

----------

